# Looking for the complete works of Athanasius



## Mayflower (Aug 8, 2007)

I know that the works of Athanasius are in the Church Fathers:
Nicene & Post-Nicene Fathers Series 2, but i don't know which volumes are from Athanasius ? 

Anyone knows this ? Any help were i can get his complete works should be helpfull ?


----------



## Mathetes (Aug 8, 2007)

http://www.ccel.org/ccel/schaff/npnf204.html


----------



## Mayflower (Aug 8, 2007)

Mathetes said:


> http://www.ccel.org/ccel/schaff/npnf204.html




Thanks, but do you know which volume this is from the early church fathers set ?


----------



## DTK (Aug 8, 2007)

Mayflower said:


> Thanks, but do you know which volume this is from the early church fathers set ?


It is Nicene Post-Nicene Fathers, 2 series: Vol. IV. But this volume does not contain all the works of Athanasius. Another significant work by him, but not included in this volume would be C. R. B. Shapland, trans., _The Letters of Athanasius Concerning the Holy Spirit, Ad Serapion_ (New York: The Philosophical Library, 1951).

DTK


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Aug 8, 2007)

DTK said:


> Another significant work by him, but not included in this volume would be C. R. B. Shapland, trans., _The Letters of Athanasius Concerning the Holy Spirit, Ad Serapion_ (New York: The Philosophical Library, 1951).
> 
> DTK



Is that still in print?


----------



## DTK (Aug 8, 2007)

Puritan Sailor said:


> Is that still in print?


Patrick,

I don't know for sure if it is or not. Best I can recall, my copy was a bit difficult for me to obtain. My books are presently packed up, but I think mine is a photocopy of it that I made personally.

DTK


----------



## Mayflower (Aug 8, 2007)

DTK said:


> It is Nicene Post-Nicene Fathers, 2 series: Vol. IV. But this volume does not contain all the works of Athanasius. Another significant work by him, but not included in this volume would be C. R. B. Shapland, trans., _The Letters of Athanasius Concerning the Holy Spirit, Ad Serapion_ (New York: The Philosophical Library, 1951).
> 
> DTK



Thanks alot!!!


----------



## Mayflower (Aug 8, 2007)

Does anyone knows where i still can order the volume : Nicene and Post-Nicene Fathers, Series II, Vol. IV (which includs Athanasius) ?

I check at christianbook.com, but it's not on their website anymore, so i hope to get this work somwhere else ?


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 8, 2007)

Mayflower said:


> Does anyone knows where i still can order the volume : Nicene and Post-Nicene Fathers, Series II, Vol. IV (which includs Athanasius) ?
> 
> I check at christianbook.com, but it's not on their website anymore, so i hope to get this work somwhere else ?



try www.abebooks.com 

or

www.alibris.com

or

www.half.com


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Aug 8, 2007)

Mayflower said:


> Does anyone knows where i still can order the volume : Nicene and Post-Nicene Fathers, Series II, Vol. IV (which includs Athanasius) ?
> 
> I check at christianbook.com, but it's not on their website anymore, so i hope to get this work somwhere else ?



They might not sell it in individual volumes. You may have to by the whole Series 2 set. Or if you can't find it used, then you will have to read it online.


----------

